# Southfield Pier Report



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Well the Blues are still here but it is starting to slow up I fished for an hour on Saturday landed one 8 pounder and left came back and most people had at least one fish all about the same size as the one I caught, fished this morning I was skunked(first time this month) but there were 3 fish caught and 5 that were lost. I was there about 2 hour tide was dead low so I have a feeling it might be a good day today, I will stop by later to see if I'm right.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

David,
Any reports on big stripers cruising through that area? Just looking for a sign that they are on the way.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The Striper action is slow murphman, but I have a feeling with the temps going down I will start catching some soon when I do I will report.


----------

